# New to Bangkok



## Morrisa614 (May 18, 2010)

Just arrived in Bangkok on Thursday. Will be teaching here for a year in the Chatuchak district. Any other young (nice!) newbies in town?


----------



## Anna6124 (May 17, 2010)

Morrisa614 said:


> Just arrived in Bangkok on Thursday. Will be teaching here for a year in the Chatuchak district. Any other young (nice!) newbies in town?


Hi Morrisa, 

Sorry to reply to your thread without any useful information but I was wondering if you could help me? I am planning on doing exactly what you're doing early next year and I was hoping you could give me some advice. I've found lots of information on the internet but most of it is out of date so I have no idea what the current situation is so if it's not too much trouble could you answer a few questions for me?

What sort of school are you working in?

How did you go about finding your job (had you applied before you left or did you find it when you arrived in Bangkok?)

How much is your salary? (Please ignore this question if you find it rude, I've just seen some salaries online and I want to know if they're realistic)

Finally, have you rented an apartment and, if so, how did you go about doing it? I've seen plenty of apartments online but I was wondering if that was the best way to find one and, if not, what other sources there are. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Morrisa614 (May 18, 2010)

Hi Anna,

I don't mind answering your questions at all!

I'm working in a large government school (that's what most of the schools are here). 

I actually found my job through an agency called ESLStarter. I paid them a small fee and they researched jobs for me and finally found me one. So, yes, I did have a job before I came. The school year here starts in May, so keep that in mind. I do also think that sometimes teaching openings become available in November (the halfway point in the school year). Just make sure you have your TEFL/TESOL certificate. 

My salary is 35,000 Baht per month which goes a pretty long way here. I'm paying 10,000 baht per month for my apartment which is slightly higher than what I should pay based on my salary but I saved enough money before coming over to make up for the difference. Paying a little more for an apartment is definitely worth it especially if you want a clean place with security and amenities. Mine is also really close to school so that is nice, too. I stayed in a hotel the first night I was here and someone from the school took me around to look at a few places (and also do the talking since I don't speak Thai, yet!). 

I hope my answers were helpful! Feel free to email me if you have any more questions!

Best,
Morrisa



Anna6124 said:


> Hi Morrisa,
> 
> Sorry to reply to your thread without any useful information but I was wondering if you could help me? I am planning on doing exactly what you're doing early next year and I was hoping you could give me some advice. I've found lots of information on the internet but most of it is out of date so I have no idea what the current situation is so if it's not too much trouble could you answer a few questions for me?
> 
> ...


----------



## Anna6124 (May 17, 2010)

Morrisa614 said:


> Hi Anna,
> 
> I don't mind answering your questions at all!
> 
> ...


Hi Morrisa,

Thanks for that, that's really helpful, and very reassuring! The apartments I've been looking at are a bit more expensive, more around the 15,000 mark but that's for two bedrooms with pool and gym near the skytrain so that sounds about right - unless you're going to tell me you've got something similar for 10,000? Plus I'll be sharing with someone so I won't be footing the whole bill! 

At the moment the plan is to fly out to Bangkok early next year and do my CELTA qualification out there, leaving me a month or two to find a job before the school year starts. There's probably an easier way to find work than walking the streets of Bangkok giving my CV to every school I come across but at least I'll get to know my way around 

I'm really interested to learn more about teaching in the Government schools. I've found so much info online about language colleges but almost nothing up to date about the schools. To be honest I'd much rather work for a school than a college so that I don't have to work evenings and weekends but I've read horror stories about 50-60 students in a classroom with no air-con. Plus I can't find any vancanies anywhere (thanks for the tip about ESLStarter - I'll check them out). Have you visited the school you'll be working in? I'm guessing you won't be doing any teaching til May but do you have any idea what the facilities are like? All the information I've read seems to be years out of date. 


Thanks, 

Anna


----------



## Morrisa614 (May 18, 2010)

Hi Anna,

I've been to the school and although you may be right about some of the government schools being as you said, but mine seems quite nice. The class sizes are large, but the rooms are air conditioned and they have all the facilities you could need (computers printers, etc etc.). Unfortunately, due to the political unrest at the moment school has been postponed until next week so I actually won't start teaching until Monday (at least I hope...if it gets put off any longer I may go bonkers b/c I just got here, don't know anybody, can't get around the city b/c the skytrain is shut down...not to mention I have no idea where I'm going yet anyways!). I'll make sure to give you my initial impressions once school starts 

My place has a gym and pool as well, so if you can find one with all that and two bedrooms for 15000 that's great! 



Anna6124 said:


> Hi Morrisa,
> 
> Thanks for that, that's really helpful, and very reassuring! The apartments I've been looking at are a bit more expensive, more around the 15,000 mark but that's for two bedrooms with pool and gym near the skytrain so that sounds about right - unless you're going to tell me you've got something similar for 10,000? Plus I'll be sharing with someone so I won't be footing the whole bill!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anna6124 (May 17, 2010)

Morrisa614 said:


> Hi Anna,
> 
> I've been to the school and although you may be right about some of the government schools being as you said, but mine seems quite nice. The class sizes are large, but the rooms are air conditioned and they have all the facilities you could need (computers printers, etc etc.). Unfortunately, due to the political unrest at the moment school has been postponed until next week so I actually won't start teaching until Monday (at least I hope...if it gets put off any longer I may go bonkers b/c I just got here, don't know anybody, can't get around the city b/c the skytrain is shut down...not to mention I have no idea where I'm going yet anyways!). I'll make sure to give you my initial impressions once school starts
> 
> My place has a gym and pool as well, so if you can find one with all that and two bedrooms for 15000 that's great!



Phew - I think as long as I have air con I can deal with anything 

Didn't realise the Skytrain was closed, we were there a couple of weeks ago and it was pretty much business as usual, it must have become much worse since we left. 

I know it's not really ideal as it's going to be mostly tourists but if you just fancy a night out and some company then I'd head over to Khoa San Road if you haven't already. I spent about four months by myself in Thailand a couple of years ago and it really is the best way to meet people. I may be telling you things you already know but there's also an area of bars and restaurants more or less opposite Khoa San Road (turn right at the opposite end to Burger King, go past the temple and it's on your right) that's a bit less touristy and we atually got chatting to quite a few English teachers last time we were drinking down there. I know a couple hang around in the Gecko Bar in particular. It was chatting to them that actually gave us the idea to teach in Thailand in the first place!


----------



## sweenjr56 (May 5, 2009)

Back a few years ago I thought I might want to teach English in Thailand I found this web site very helpful. Changed my mind,,, now I just want to retire and have to wait a few more years.

Ajarn.com | Teaching English in Thailand


----------

